# New to this site



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Morning All - need a bit of advice

I am new to this site and am on my 1st month of Clomid, AF  was due yesterday and as yet has not arrive and I have had regular cycles of 28 days in the past.  

I have read post that indicate AF can arrive earlier on day 22 or 23, but has anyone experienced longer cycles.  We are planning to test tomorrow, the waiting is killing me, but DH would like to wait and hopefully achieve a more acurate reading - i have always tested on due date before and then been so upset.

So hopping for a 

Love to all

Jennie
  x


----------



## candle76 (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Jennie,
Welcome to the board, iam not sure how clomid effects cyle length. Iam just half way through my first month.

Here's hoping you will have a postive   

I would wait until i was 5 days late if it was me. Because a negative test just kills me.

love Candle


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Jennie,

Welcome to the site, and to the wonderful world of Clomid -     !!!

I have had longer and shorter cycles on Clomid, I think a lot of the girls have experience a variance in theirs too.

Hope to "see" you around.

xxx


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Candle & Kerry

Thank you for your replies.

Happy Friday!    

        

Jennie
  x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi jennie

Welcome to FF. We are all pretty crazy so you should fit in ok. My cycle is usually 28 days but i have been known to go longer. i think we are all different.

Good luck

Love Sal x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome 

Hope you're not finding the clomid too 

I used to have a regular 28 day cycle, then since Jan this year (strangely since after 1st mc), alternate months became irregular, with the ones in between staying at 28 days....since being on clomid (6th month now), my cycles have lengthed, and regulated, to 31 days. My situation is a little different in that I ovulate naturally & take 50mg clomid to boost...and I still ovulate cd14/15 but have a longer luteal phase (from ovulation to AF)

There are some women who may find that their cycles shorten, whilst others will have them lengthen...a cycle of 23 days, if ovulating on cd14, would be seem as short as luteal phase only 9 days...they like them to be at least 10 days...however, a shorter cycle may also mean that ovulation took place earlier.

If you can, try to only test if you're actually late by a day or 2...but I know how easy it is to give into temptation.

Good luck & fingers crossed for you. 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Sal & Minxy  

I am sorry to hear of your mc's.Very sad for you.  Fingers crossed for you both next time.    

FF is fab - everyone is so supportive - thank you to you both for your replies.

Minxy - Clomid has been a bit    ^beware^  - I have been like a monster   to DH plus all the horrid night sweats, nausea and cramps - still worth anything to get a good result!!!

I too have been prescribed Clomid to boost as I OV naturally and this happened normally on day 14/15 last month.   

I am going to go shopping shortly to keep myself occupied (I am taking a career break at the mo, (trying to relieve stress levels) and find I need to occupy my time more at times like these).  I shall get some tests in readiness for hopeful testing when DH is with me this evening or tomorrow morning. 

  

Love 
Jennie
  x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Good luck  Fingers crossed for a BFP 

I'd try & test the first morning pee as more concentrated...if too diluted (like end of day) then may not detect hcg hormone.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hello and welcome 

Good luck for testing, do let us know how you get on


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi 

Thank you for all of your replies, unfortunately the   got me on Friday.  Feel ok now was very sad     Fri and Sat, but now concentrating on this month, on day 2 of Clomid and am working on 29 day cycle so testing 30th Dec. Here's hoping.

DH has already prepared himself for the     monster wife mood swings, poor love.

Good luck to all.        

Jennie
  x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sorry to hear than Jennie but best of luck for this month


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry AF got you  & good luck for next cycle 
Take care
Natasha


----------

